# القضاء الإداري تصر علي إلزام البابا شنودة بالتصريح للمسيحي بالزواج الثاني !!!!



## Dona Nabil (30 نوفمبر 2010)

* أيدت محكمة مصرية الثلاثاء 30/11/2010، حكماً يقضي بالسماح للأقباط بالزواج الثاني. وقالت مصادر قضائية حسبما ذكرت "يونايتد برس انترناشونال" إن محكمة القضاء الاداري بمجلس الدولة رفضت اليوم استشكالاً يطالب بالغاء الحكم الصادر في شباط 2009 يسمح للاقباط المطلقين بالزواج مرة ثانية. 

وكانت المحكمة الإدارية العليا في مجلس الدولة، أصدرت في مايو الماضي حكماً بإلزام البابا شنودة، بابا الاسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية، بمنح تصريح بالزواج الثاني للمطلقين. 

لكن البابا شنودة رفض رفضاً قاطعاً تدخل المحاكم المصرية في قضايا زواج الاقباط التي قال انها من شأن الكنيسة وحدها، مشيرا إلى أن الزواج الثاني للمطلقين قضية دينية بحتة يحكمها الإنجيل. 

ولجأ البابا إلى المحكمة الدستورية العليا برفع دعوى، فيما يخص التصريح بالزواج الثاني للأقباط المطلقين، وأصدرت المحكمة في يوليو الماضي حكماً بالغاء الزام البابا بالسماح بالزواج الثاني للاقباط المطلقين بعد جدل احتدم بين الدولة والكنيسة عقب الحكم الاول.
نقلا عن الدستور وعدة مواقع اخرى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 نوفمبر 2010)

*لا اعرف لما العناد فى قضيه محسومه ولا جدال فيها
على من يريد مخالفة الكتاب المقدس فليذهب ويتزوج فليس هناك شىء سيجبر البابا على تغيير رأيه
حتى لو كان حكم محكمه
رحمتك يا رب*


----------



## jesus.my.life (30 نوفمبر 2010)

هما اية عايزين يولعه الدنيا حته فى وسطنا مايرحمونا بقى ويسيبونا لتعاليم دينا ربنا يرحمنا​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 نوفمبر 2010)

*خلصنا من مشكله العمرانيه مؤقتا
وهندخل في مشكله اكبر 
ربنا يرحمنا​*


----------



## Rosetta (30 نوفمبر 2010)

*ليس من حقهم 
فعلا هذه مسألة دينية تحكمها الكنيسة فقط 
دخلهم ايييييييه هما !!

مرسي دونا للخبر ​*


----------



## حمورابي (30 نوفمبر 2010)

*مشاء الله حكومة مصر أنهت جميع المشاكل في الدولة 
من مسكن وتوفير اعمال . الخ 
وإتَجَهتْ الأن الى حل مشاكل الناس لتزيد الراحة النفسية . 

تمويه جميل من الحكومة 
اصلاً الحكومة المصرية تُريد إشغال الناس ببعضها المسلم يأكل المسيحي 
لو فعلاً تحب الحكومة مصلحة المسيحي لتتدخل في ابسط حقوقهِ 
يوجد امور اهم وافضل 

على سبيل المثال 

التدخل في تسريع محكمة المجرمين منفذي العملية في نجع حمادي 
فتح تحقيق حول محاكمة الشرطة المسؤولة عن مقتل الشابيين 
واشياء كثيرة لا تعد ولاتُحصى 

الجالس على العرش هو المستفيد . 
ليحكم واليشبع من الحكم ولكن الموت سوف يُدركهُ شاء ام ابى 
*


----------



## Alexander.t (30 نوفمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *خلصنا من مشكله العمرانيه مؤقتا
> وهندخل في مشكله اكبر
> ربنا يرحمنا​*



وانت الصادق تم ارجاع القضيه دى للراىء العام من جديد للتعتيم على قضية العمرانيه


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (30 نوفمبر 2010)

*مش هيستريحوا الا اما تولع اكتر ماهى ولعة اصلا​*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (30 نوفمبر 2010)

*ربنا يتصرف حسبي المسيح و نعمي الوكيييييييييييييييل

رد عننا الافترا يا رب و اتدخل*​


----------



## فرايم حبيب (1 ديسمبر 2010)

بصدور حكم المحكمه الدستورية حكم بوقف تنفيذ حكم الزواج الثانى 
فاى اى حكم يصدر فى هذا الصدّ ليس له اثرلان صدور حكم من المحكمه الدستوريةيجب اى حكم لا حق عليه
وبالنظر الى الحكم الذى صدر لم يتعرض لموضوع الزواج الثانى وانما رفض شكلا 
لان المحامى الذى رفع الدعوى لايس له صفه او مصلحه وةهذا مبداء هام فى قانون المرافعات
الصفه والمصلحه 
وبالتالى الدعوى رفضت شكلا
ف محام بالنقض الدستور ية اكتب هذا اكراما لسيدتنا مريم العذراء
ولمجد الله الاعظم وخلاص النفوس


----------



## marmora jesus (1 ديسمبر 2010)

يا جماعة عادتهم ولا هيشتروها يعني
فتحوا الملف ده تاني علشان يلهوا الناس عن موضوع العمرانية
عارفين نفسهم غلطانين​


----------



## grges monir (1 ديسمبر 2010)

*لا مجال للعودة للحديث فى هذل الامر ثانيتا
الامر محسوم تماما بعد ماحدث من رد فعل الكنيسة
لااعتقد ان الحكومة بهذا الغباء السياسى لتفتح هذا الموضوع  مرة اخرى
زيىمقال  اخونا الحبيب تم خسم هذا الامر من خلال المحكمة الدستورية ( راس الهرم القضائى فى مصر كما اعتقد)
زيى مبيقولوا بالبلدى كدة جعجعة فاضية دونا
*


----------



## govany shenoda (1 ديسمبر 2010)

هو احنا نقصين هم علي الهموم الموجوده في البلد
هما مش لقين حاجه يلهو بيها الاقباط عن احداث العنف في العمرانيه وغيرها
الي عوز يتجوز رغم عن الكنيسه او ضد تعاليم الكتاب المقدس
وبيدور علي حكم محكمه فليذهب ويتزوج بعيد عن الكنيسه
محدش في الكنيسه هيخالف تعاليم الكتاب المقدس​


----------



## napel (2 ديسمبر 2010)

(ابواب الجحيم لان تقوه كي)


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (2 ديسمبر 2010)

*ماهو بيعرقلوا موضوع القانون الموحد للطوائف التلاته ليييييييييييه

علشان الحكومه تلعب فرق تسد في موضوع الجواز بين الكنايس و تخلي المسيحي يغير طايفته بدون قناعه فكريه بس عشان يطلق و يتجوز تاني 

و دا عشان الحكومه تقلبها اكتر بين الطوايف و تخليهم علي خلاف اكثر مما هو موجود

بجد فرق تسد


المستفيد الوحيد من تفرق المسيحيين هكذا هوا اعدائهم لانهم يقولون الكفر مله واحده و كلهم في النار و لكننا سنفرق بينهم

ااااااااااااااااه علي الناس الي مش عاوزه تفهم دا

هنقول ايه

سلام​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (3 ديسمبر 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> وانت الصادق تم ارجاع القضيه دى للراىء العام من جديد للتعتيم على قضية العمرانيه




*عمرنا ما هننسي احداث العمرانيه والشهداء اللي ماتوا
زي ما عمرنا ما هننسي احداث نجع حمادي وشهدائها
ربنا يرحمنا منهم​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 ديسمبر 2010)

jesus.my.life قال:


> هما اية عايزين يولعه الدنيا حته فى وسطنا مايرحمونا بقى ويسيبونا لتعاليم دينا ربنا يرحمنا​



*اظن الان واضح انها سياسه منظمه ضد الاقباط
فعلا ربنا يرحمنا
ميرررسى شادى على مشاركتك
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 ديسمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *خلصنا من مشكله العمرانيه مؤقتا
> وهندخل في مشكله اكبر
> ربنا يرحمنا​*



*والقادم اسوأ 
ربنا يستر
ميرررسى يا ميكى على مشاركتك 
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 ديسمبر 2010)

rosetta قال:


> *ليس من حقهم
> فعلا هذه مسألة دينية تحكمها الكنيسة فقط
> دخلهم ايييييييه هما !!
> 
> مرسي دونا للخبر ​*



*الله بيحبونا وقلبهم علينا متضايقين ليه بس هههههه
ميرررسى حبيبتى
صلواتك *


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 ديسمبر 2010)

ابن المشرق قال:


> *مشاء الله حكومة مصر أنهت جميع المشاكل في الدولة
> من مسكن وتوفير اعمال . الخ
> وإتَجَهتْ الأن الى حل مشاكل الناس لتزيد الراحة النفسية .
> 
> ...



*فعلا مخطط معروف هدفه مسبقاً 
ربنا يرحمنا
صلواتك  *


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 ديسمبر 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> وانت الصادق تم ارجاع القضيه دى للراىء العام من جديد للتعتيم على قضية العمرانيه



*عندك حق يا مووون
ربنا   يرحمنا من فكرهم الشرير *


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 ديسمبر 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *مش هيستريحوا الا اما تولع اكتر ماهى ولعة اصلا​*



*ربنا موجود يا حبيبتى​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 ديسمبر 2010)

+gospel of truth+ قال:


> *ربنا يتصرف حسبي المسيح و نعمي الوكيييييييييييييييل
> 
> رد عننا الافترا يا رب و اتدخل*​



*ربنا موجود وقادر يرد عننا اى ظلم وافترا*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 ديسمبر 2010)

فرايم حبيب قال:


> بصدور حكم المحكمه الدستورية حكم بوقف تنفيذ حكم الزواج الثانى
> فاى اى حكم يصدر فى هذا الصدّ ليس له اثرلان صدور حكم من المحكمه الدستوريةيجب اى حكم لا حق عليه
> وبالنظر الى الحكم الذى صدر لم يتعرض لموضوع الزواج الثانى وانما رفض شكلا
> لان المحامى الذى رفع الدعوى لايس له صفه او مصلحه وةهذا مبداء هام فى قانون المرافعات
> ...



*شكرا لمرورك ومشاركتك 
ربنا يباركك *


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 ديسمبر 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> يا جماعة عادتهم ولا هيشتروها يعني
> فتحوا الملف ده تاني علشان يلهوا الناس عن موضوع العمرانية
> عارفين نفسهم غلطانين​



*على رأيك خلاص المفروض نتعود بقى
ميرررسى مرموره على مشاركتك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 ديسمبر 2010)

grges monir قال:


> *لا مجال للعودة للحديث فى هذل الامر ثانيتا
> الامر محسوم تماما بعد ماحدث من رد فعل الكنيسة
> لااعتقد ان الحكومة بهذا الغباء السياسى لتفتح هذا الموضوع  مرة اخرى
> زيىمقال  اخونا الحبيب تم خسم هذا الامر من خلال المحكمة الدستورية ( راس الهرم القضائى فى مصر كما اعتقد)
> ...



*ربنا يدبر يا جرجس
شكرا لمرورك الغالى *


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 ديسمبر 2010)

govany shenoda قال:


> هو احنا نقصين هم علي الهموم الموجوده في البلد
> هما مش لقين حاجه يلهو بيها الاقباط عن احداث العنف في العمرانيه وغيرها
> الي عوز يتجوز رغم عن الكنيسه او ضد تعاليم الكتاب المقدس
> وبيدور علي حكم محكمه فليذهب ويتزوج بعيد عن الكنيسه
> محدش في الكنيسه هيخالف تعاليم الكتاب المقدس​



*مظبوط كلامك حبيبتى
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 ديسمبر 2010)

napel قال:


> (ابواب الجحيم لان تقوه كي)



*شكرا للمشاركه
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 ديسمبر 2010)

+gospel of truth+ قال:


> *ماهو بيعرقلوا موضوع القانون الموحد للطوائف التلاته ليييييييييييه
> 
> علشان الحكومه تلعب فرق تسد في موضوع الجواز بين الكنايس و تخلي المسيحي يغير طايفته بدون قناعه فكريه بس عشان يطلق و يتجوز تاني
> 
> ...



*ربنا يهدى الحال يا تروث *


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 ديسمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *عمرنا ما هننسي احداث العمرانيه والشهداء اللي ماتوا
> زي ما عمرنا ما هننسي احداث نجع حمادي وشهدائها
> ربنا يرحمنا منهم​*



*بالعكس فعلا ده كده حسابهم بيتقل *


----------



## Desert Rose (20 ديسمبر 2010)

*يعنى حاجة غريبة بجد يعنى 

انا مشوفتش كدة فى التاريخ والمفروض ايه يعنى البابا يخالف الكتاب المقدس ويسمع كلامهم ؟

طيب ما يعملوا قانون زواج مدنى  ونخلص والى عايز يطلق ويتجوز هو حر يتجوز بعيد عن الكنيسة محدش هيقتله لو راح اتجوز تانى 

ربنا يرحم
*


----------



## جدعون مقار (20 ديسمبر 2010)

وليحكم اهل الكتاب بما انزل اليهم هكذا قال القران


----------



## حبيب يسوع (20 ديسمبر 2010)

الكتاب المقدس هو دستورنا


----------

